# Where can I BBQ on the Beach?



## Dubai1970

We want to have the odd BBQ on the beach - especially with the weather turning nice now. Do other forum members know of a spot anywhere along the Dubai coastline that offers municipal BBQ pits and access to basic amenities like loos and rubbish bins for BBQ'ers?


----------



## jetlo

Dubai1970 said:


> We want to have the odd BBQ on the beach - especially with the weather turning nice now. Do other forum members know of a spot anywhere along the Dubai coastline that offers municipal BBQ pits and access to basic amenities like loos and rubbish bins for BBQ'ers?


take a look at Al Mamzar beach, i saw plenty of BBQ spots over there


----------



## vantage

Jumeirah Beach Park.


----------



## Southak

I suggest the sand. The sea always causes me problem getting the thing lit.


----------



## Lullalu

Al Mamzar beach on Sharjah side is really nice and plenty of people BBQing!
Also you can go into the Mamzar Park (Dubai side) which has BBQ areas and an area near the beach.


----------



## indoMLA

Is there any beaches that allow you to take one of those small grills on the beach?


----------



## ipshi

indoMLA said:


> Is there any beaches that allow you to take one of those small grills on the beach?


Mamzar does -- in fact in gets dark pretty easily so im sure a lot of people get away with quite a lot

we just had a bbq there with our own grill


----------



## BedouGirl

indoMLA said:


> Is there any beaches that allow you to take one of those small grills on the beach?


Any of the free beaches as far as I know.


----------



## indoMLA

BedouGirl said:


> Any of the free beaches as far as I know.


Nope. Got run off at JBR.


----------



## BedouGirl

indoMLA said:


> Nope. Got run off at JBR.


Oh I am not surprised down there. You need to come up nearer to the beach park. You know from the BAA beach going up towards Jumeirah 1 or are you one of those who never ventures further than the Marina hehe - please note humor, I don't have the ability to change colour of typeface on the iPad 


----------

